# MySQL-Connector/J - was kostet's?



## inflamer (17. Jun 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn ich das soweit richtig verstehe, muß man
für die Verwendung des Connector/J eine Lizenz
kaufen, wenn man ihn zusammen mit der eigenen
Applikation ausliefert.

Meine erste Frage: stimmt das überhaupt?

Und die zweite: wo findet man Informationen
über den Preis, auf mysql.com konnte ich nix
darüber finden.

Danke für Eure Antworten


----------



## Roar (17. Jun 2005)

und wo hast du den quatsch gelesen? der mysql conector ist unter der gpl released :autsch:


----------



## inflamer (17. Jun 2005)

dev.mysql.com/downloads/connector/j/3.1.html




> If you need commercial, non-GPL, licenses, you can order them online


----------



## timomeinen (17. Jun 2005)

Ich nehme an, das funktioniert wie beim MySQL Datenbankserver. Du kannst ihn gratis haben und auch kommerziell verwenden. Schliesslich sind beide unter der GPL veröffentlicht.

Du kannst aber auch eine Lizenz kaufen und erhälst dann Support.

Timo


----------



## inflamer (17. Jun 2005)

Hab auf der MySQL-Seite nochmal genau recherchiert, man kann den Connector/J einbinden, sofern es sich bei der eigenen Software um Open Source handelt (so wie die GPL das auch vorschreibt). Ansonsten muss man blechen.

Was die für sone Lizenz wollen, konnte ich aber immer noch nicht finden, man hat fast den Eindruck, dass es dafür eh keine Nachfrage gibt und deshalb nirgendwo die Konditionen dafür stehen.


----------



## Destiny1985 (21. Jun 2005)

Gibts denn keine Kontakt-Email ? Einfach mal anschreiben würd ich sagen...


----------

